# workbench top surface and attaching used drawers...



## tws (Oct 21, 2012)

greetings lumberjocks and happy new year,

i am constructing an 8' by 24" workbench in my garage. i fear i made at least one engineering mistake by not 
fastening the top 2×4's























































to the wall joist. my remedy was to place a 2×2 along the top and fasten the cross pieces to the wall joist with screws. i am unfamiliar with weight and loads but understand that any weight on this type of wall workbench will want to pull the 2×4's from the wall. pictures attached.

a friend may have a piece of granite for me to use… since it's free i would like to use it… my question? can granite support itself over the span of 40" or does it need to rest on another surface et al 1/4" plywood? also is it better to glue the top workbench surface (whether wood or granite) rather than nail or screw? would liquid nails be adequate?

finally, i have some old drawers to mount. can anyone recommend quality rails or possible attachment hardware - or a link to how to best fasten them to this type workbench?. they are going to be a very tight fit.

thank you for an excellent forum.

i hope my pictures explain my questions.

tws


----------

